
Microsoft's 'Project Emma' is a wearable for Parkinson's disease sufferers - phr4ts
https://betanews.com/2017/05/10/build-2017-microsoft-emma-parkinsons-disease/
======
bhhaskin
That is truly amazing, and it really isn't a medical device. A simple solution
that will make the lives of many much better.

